# The Stylistics



## MACa6325xi (Oct 29, 2007)

Ladies, i can't wait for this to come out. I'm loving this picture. Alek Wek is beautiful. All I can say is: *Hey Girl Come and Get it, You are Everything,*
* You Make me Feel Brand New, I'm Stone in Love with You, Betcha By Golly Wow, Star on a TV Show, and Let's Put it All Together.* I love The Stylistics.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 30, 2007)

The November collections are AMAZING...Can't wait for them to come out!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 30, 2007)

I just want the Mystery Powder and maybe a lipstick and/or one of those shimmery powders, the name now escapes me.  It is really, really hard for me to get excited about lip prodcuts, _especially_ Lipglass.  It does look good though and I'm excited.  So can you buy refills of the MP or do you just have to get back up compacts?


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Oct 30, 2007)

The brushes are to die for!!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 30, 2007)

Simply fabulous! I am so glad to see Alek reppin' for the darker skinned sisters! And kudos to MAC....aside from their products bein' on point, they certainly know how to pick beautiful women to represent us all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait for this either! The packaging alone is simply gorgeous!


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 30, 2007)

Alek Wek is gorgeous! She looks different than the model's we're used to seeing on the catwalks- it definetly has something to do with her bone structure.


----------



## IvyTrini (Oct 31, 2007)

I simply CANNOT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Alek Wek as a spokesmodel is one the best ideas ever! The fashion world generally does not consider her 'type' as beautiful.  Thank you MAC for raising the bar and changing the face of beauty!


----------



## MACMuse (Oct 31, 2007)

That is a BAD ASS promo shot! Kudos to MAC for picking Alek!


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Ladies, i can't wait for this to come out. I'm loving this picture. Alek Wek is beautiful. All I can say is: *Hey Girl Come and Get it, You are Everything,*
* You Make me Feel Brand New, I'm Stone in Love with You, Betcha By Golly Wow, Star on a TV Show, and Let's Put it All Together.* I love The Stylistics.




_

 
  OMG ~ I may be the ONLY one (other than you, obviously) to get your references to The Stylisitics!!! I LUV U for givin' a shout out!!! I would have hated to have a "Heavy Fallin' Out!"


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Perple1* 

 
_OMG ~ I may be the ONLY one (other than you, obviously) to get your references to The Stylisitics!!! I LUV U for givin' a shout out!!! I would have hated to have a "Heavy Fallin' Out!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey, I guess some folk are too young to remember "The Stylistics." How could I forget a "Heavy Fallin' Out!" I guess "You're A Big Girl Now" and you know "People Make The World Go Round!" LOL


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Touche' ~ I'm Hive-Fiving you right now!!! Your parents raised a wise young lady with an EXCEPTIONAL taste in music!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 31, 2007)

That model is absolutely flawless.  She just doesn't look real.  I love the picture and the outfit.  She is so beautiful.   She holds herself like a queen.


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 31, 2007)

I love that picture and I sooo want the brushes (well the bag) in that collection.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Nov 1, 2007)

I have to have this postcard!
I hope MAC will continue to embrace Beauties of Color by featuring them in campaigns- I really hope this one isn't a one-off. 
Stylistic's is my anticipation of the year! Especially the Sheer Mystery Powder.


----------



## Tendertoni (Nov 5, 2007)

i got invited to the release party for this collection.  My first invite!!!  I'm soooo excited!!!


----------



## anickia (Nov 5, 2007)

love Alek Wek......beautiful


----------



## Holly (Nov 27, 2007)

yay i got my stylistics postcard in the mail


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 27, 2007)

^ me too!


----------



## Nikki_L (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Perple1* 

 
_OMG ~ I may be the ONLY one (other than you, obviously) to get your references to The Stylisitics!!! I LUV U for givin' a shout out!!! I would have hated to have a "Heavy Fallin' Out!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
girl not quite i grew up on that stuff! : )


----------



## cloudburst (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes, Alek Wek looks fierce and radiant!  I just checked out the collection - I didn't like the Sheerspark Powders, but the lipsticks are beautiful, and the Sheer Mystery Powder compacts are fabulous!


----------



## User40 (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I just want the Mystery Powder and maybe a lipstick and/or one of those shimmery powders, the name now escapes me.  It is really, really hard for me to get excited about lip prodcuts, especially Lipglass.  It does look good though and I'm excited.  So can you buy refills of the MP or do you just have to get back up compacts?_

 
The compact comes with an extra refill which is nice.


----------



## kyoto (Dec 2, 2007)

The Mystery Powder has to be the best thing in this collection.  It gives such a nice overall glow, and the powder is very silky.  Definitely requires a back-up.  I also purchased In Vogue and The Scene lipsticks.  In Vogue makes a nice nude and even though The Scene appears very dark, its more of a berry on.  I tried it with Be Seen l/g over it and its very pretty.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Dec 2, 2007)

kyoto said:


> The Mystery Powder has to be the best thing in this collection. It gives such a nice overall glow, and the powder is very silky. Definitely requires a back-up.
> 
> Kyoto, I agree with you on the Sheer Mystery Powder. I went to the MAC store yesterday thinking that this collection was going to "Make me Feel Brand New," and like a "Star on a T.V. Show." I was quite disapointed when I actually saw the collection. I was unimpressed by the lipsticks, glosses, and Sheerspark Pressed Powder. The brushes looked cheap and the one I picked up said "Made in China." I would have expected the same quality as the full size brushes made in France, Japan and USA. Nevertheless, I had to have the Sheer Mystery Powder in Dark Secret. I think it's beautiful and it comes with a refill, so I will never run out of this product.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 2, 2007)

I got the Sheer Mystery Powder, but wouldn't even entertain the thought of anything else in the collection.  Given that you get a refill and the weight of the compact, the price strikes me as fair.  But there was no way I was shelling out $21 for a 1 in. by 1 in. square of chunky shimmer.  And the way MAC pumps out lipsticks and glosses, I am sure I can find something comparable to anything in this collection. 

And short side note - There was a LOUD DJ in the MAC store when I went so the MA could barely hear me.  She picks out the powder, then proceeds to open the box, open the compact, and dropped the sponge on the not so clean counter.  Now was that necessary?  Couldn't you have just kept the box closed.  I didn't need your grimy hands all over my $45 plus tax compact!  So I asked for another one.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 2, 2007)

Does anyone think Alek Wek is wearing the Sheer Mystery Powder in the promo picture?


----------



## MACa6325xi (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Does anyone think Alek Wek is wearing the Sheer Mystery Powder in the promo picture?_

 
Umm, that's a good question. I just called the store and the MA told me that she's wearing the Sheerspark Pressed Powder on her cheeks and the Dark Secret Mystery Powder blended in with something else. The MA was very nice, but she wasn't quite sure. I would have loved to see Alek's look posted like Diana Ross, Eve, etc. I think I will call about this. Thanks Twinkle_Twinkle.

I'm also hearing you on that loud music Twinkle_Twinkle. When I went to the store yesterday it was loud, crowded, and the MA's were made up like "Raggedy Ann," at least I think it was supposed to be Raggedy Ann. I couldn't stop looking at them, especially the freckles lol. I'm wondering why the MA had to open the box. When I bought mine, she just put it in the bag. Oh well!!!


----------



## lipshock (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I'm also hearing you on that loud music Twinkle_Twinkle. When I went to the store yesterday it was loud, crowded, and the MA's were made up like "Raggedy Ann," at least I think it was supposed to be Raggedy Ann. I couldn't stop looking at them, especially the freckles lol. I'm wondering why the MA had to open the box. When I bought mine, she just put it in the bag. Oh well!!!_

 
Which store were you at?

My store (Columbia) yesterday had our World's AIDS day theme event so we did our make up like kids to help with our sales of KIDS HELPING KIDS.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Which store were you at?

My store (Columbia) yesterday had our World's AIDS day theme event so we did our make up like kids to help with our sales of KIDS HELPING KIDS.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gee whiz!! I was at the Columbia store. I knew it was World's AIDS day, but I did not know what the theme was. That's why I thought you were all dressed up like Raggedy Ann. The MA did not say anything about KIDS HELPING KIDS when I made my purchase. That store is too small and it can get really crowded, but you guys/gals are some of the best MA's. Hats off to you all. Did you have freckles and two ponytails?


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 3, 2007)

she looks fab.... makes u wish the ad wasnt in B&W..


----------



## lipshock (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Gee whiz!! I was at the Columbia store. I knew it was World's AIDS day, but I did not know what the theme was. That's why I thought you were all dressed up like Raggedy Ann. The MA did not say anything about KIDS HELPING KIDS when I made my purchase. That store is too small and it can get really crowded, but you guys/gals are some of the best MA's. Hats off to you all. Did you have freckles and two ponytails?_

 


OMG. You should've asked for me!  Would've love to finally have met you.  But yeah, we all wore pigtails and freckles and different coloured eyebrows.  I was in the group with the purple eyebrows and the others had pink eyebrows.

But thank you so much on your compliment about the store really.  You should write that to customer service *hint hint*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Our store does get ridiculously busy at times and it's nice to know that there are some customers out there that are patient like you because I swear we all, at the store, try our hardest to please everybody but we will always get a few that want to chew our heads off.  Eh, it's the holidays -- people aren't exactly the nicest.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_OMG. You should've asked for me!  Would've love to finally have met you.  But yeah, we all wore pigtails and freckles and different coloured eyebrows.  I was in the group with the purple eyebrows and the others had pink eyebrows.

But thank you so much on your compliment about the store really.  You should write that to customer service *hint hint*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Our store does get ridiculously busy at times and it's nice to know that there are some customers out there that are patient like you because I swear we all, at the store, try our hardest to please everybody but we will always get a few that want to chew our heads off.  Eh, it's the holidays -- people aren't exactly the nicest.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm sorry that we did not meet, but I go in there all of the time and it's usually during the week or on Saturdays around 4:00. I will ask for you specifically for the next collection. I think it's "The Originals." While I was in there I noticed that there were a couple of impatient people. When I was looking at "The Stylistics" collection, this lady reached right over me to grab a lipgloss without saying excuse me or anything. I then proceeded to reach over her and look at every damn thing, brushes, gloss, etc. She gave me this look of disgust which I promptly returned. Nothing was coming between me and this collection.

Hey where was the guy that usually works there. I'm sorry I don't know his name, but he is awesome. He got me started with my first eyeshadow palette and helped me choose some great colors. He is oh so knowledgeable and patient.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 5, 2007)

I just got my soft pout in the mail. When I first tried it on I had no makeup on and it looked ...bad,but then I tried it on with some lip liner and I actually like it. Its a peachy color on my two toned lips. When paird up with be seen lipglass it turns into such a pretty nude. The ma told me that  be seen looks just like the white stylistics gloss I don't know the name off the top of my head.the gloss is white with gold pearl and its beautiful.it makes all my cool lippies look warmer! I have a picture of what soft pout looks like on my lips in the swatch forum. I am a nc44


----------

